# quebec skilled worker application intake feb'16



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

hi
Pl help me get occupation list for ""Quebec skilled worker program"
Is there any specific occupation list for above mentioned program ??
Can I apply directly without taking help from immigration consultants
If selected can I stay anywhere in Canada or I have to stay in Quebec only, if so for how many years


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

nardeep said:


> hi
> Pl help me get occupation list for ""Quebec skilled worker program"
> Is there any specific occupation list for above mentioned program ??
> Can I apply directly without taking help from immigration consultants
> If selected can I stay anywhere in Canada or I have to stay in Quebec only, if so for how many years


1, 2 Google is your friend.

3) You should be able to apply directly to the Government of Quebec without needing the help of a consultant.

Incidentally, how well can you speak/read/write/understand spoken French? You should have some rudimentary understanding of the language before you arrive, as you _cannot_ expect that you will receive service/help in English in every situation. Canada is a bilingual country and as such there are people in Quebec who know how to speak English to a fairly high degree but refuse to speak it because they are not required to do so by law .

4) The whole purpose of the Quebec Skilled Worker program is to _recruit people to come to Canada and* settle in Quebec*_... the province is going to the effort to offer you a nomination and in exchange for this, you are required to settle in Quebec for a specific amount of time and contribute to the provincial economy. It would be counterproductive for the province to spend time and money to recruit people to come to Quebec and then allow these new immigrants to settle in Nova Scotia or Manitoba or British Columbia as soon as they arrive... if those people wan to go to other places in Canada then they should apply directly to the province of their choice and _not_ apply to Quebec if they don't want to live there.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nardeep said:


> hi
> Pl help me get occupation list for ""Quebec skilled worker program"


You managed to find this forum but couldn't find that info on your own?



> Can I apply directly without taking help from immigration consultants


Of course you can.





> If selected can I stay anywhere in Canada or I have to stay in Quebec only, if so for how many years


You are applying to Quebec, why would you think that you can just up sticks and move anywhere else in the country? Of course you have to stay there for a set period. Why would the province bother bringing people in if they didn't have to settle in Quebec? Common sense should tell you that you cannot do that.

And unless you can speak French you shouldn't be considering a move to Quebec.


----------

